# "Dr Death" Kevorkian plans to run for Congress



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*"Dr Death" Kevorkian plans to run for Congress*
*Reuters - 5 hours ago*
By Soyoung Kim SOUTHFIELD, Michigan (Reuters) - Assisted suicide advocate Jack Kevorkian, known as "Doctor Death" for helping more than 100 people end their lives, said on Monday he will run for the US Congress.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Jack Kevorkian, 'Doctor Death,' dies at 83*

ROYAL OAK, Mich. - 
Jack Kevorkian, known as Doctor FDeath for his advocacy for assisted suicide, has died at age 83.
His lawyer, Mayer Morganroth, said Kevorkian died Thursday morning at William Beaumont Hospital in Royal Oak .
The retired pathologist has been in the hospital for about 10 days and spent four days in the hospital during an earlier visit.
Kevorkian was released from a Michigan prison in 2007 after serving eight years for second-degree murder. He claimed to have assisted in at least 130 suicides.

Read more: Jack Kevorkian, 'Doctor Death,' dies at 83 - Fall River, MA - The Herald News​


----------

